

Offline Wikipedia browser for iPhone now available in the App Store - pc
http://collison.ie/blog/2008/10/wikipedia-iphone-redux

======
nikils
another link [http://app-
store.appspot.com/?url=viewSoftware%3Fid%3D288141...](http://app-
store.appspot.com/?url=viewSoftware%3Fid%3D288141564%26mt%3D8)

------
mtw
does the app update the database regularly?

and I also wish there were formatting + images

~~~
pc
_does the app update the database regularly?_

The Wikipedia guys release new dumps quite infrequently (every few months), so
there isn't an incremental dump update mechanism - the changeset would simply
be too big to make it worthwhile.

 _and I also wish there were formatting + images_

Most formatting is retained. Images, however, would simply make the dump too
big for the phone.

------
sarvesh
I read your post. I couldn't find any information on how much space this would
take up on the iPhone. It most definitely is useful for me.

~~~
pc
There's more info at <http://collison.ie/wikipedia-iphone>, but to answer your
question, it takes up 2GB of space.

